# UPDATE -Robert Nkemdiche: Nation’s No. 1 football prospect speaks



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

UPDATE -Robert Nkemdiche: Nation’s No. 1 football prospect delays May 18 announcement.

Robert Nkemdiche, the nation’s No. 1 overall football prospect, ranked his visit to LSU as a “10” and set the date for his highly-anticipated commitment.

The 6-foot-5, 270-pound defensive end from Grayson High School told the AJC that he plans to reveal his college decision on May 18 — after Grayson’s scrimmage to end spring football practice at the Gwinnnett County powerhouse.

“I’m ready to commit because I know where I want to go,” Nkemdiche said. “I feel like I’ve seen all the places I needed to see, and talked to all the coaches everywhere.

“I don’t feel any need to wait any later than the spring. I’m ready to get it over with, and then I can focus on other things … my senior year of high school, my schoolwork, and helping Grayson try to win the state championship again.”

Nkemdiche (pronounced Kim-DEE-Chee) said his top five schools “in no particular order” are LSU, Alabama, UGA, Ole Miss and Clemson. He also likes Texas, Oregon, Florida, South Carolina and USC.

How did it go at LSU? Nkemdiche made his first-ever visit to the SEC powerhouse over the weekend and gave it high marks. When asked to rank LSU on a scale of 1-10, Nkemdiche said “I’d give them a 10.”

“LSU felt like it was home. They’ve got a great tradition of defensive linemen. I feel like I could do some good things  there. I could see myself playing there.”

Nkemdiche got a lot of one-on-one time with LSU coach Les Miles. “He’s a good dude. He really seemed to know what he is doing as a coach. Coach Miles told me that he would take care of me and get me to the next level.”

On Saturday night, Nkemdiche got to hang out with Heisman Trophy finalist Tyrann Mathieu aka “the Honey Badger.” Said Nkemdiche, “He’s short and small, but he’s fast and he’s really, really good. He’s a really cool person and was telling me that LSU is a great place to go to school.”

“It was a good trip. I liked LSU a lot, and I got to see some new things and some different things.”

http://blogs.ajc.com/recruiting/201...sit-as-a-10-and-sets-announcement-for-may-18/


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

gin house said:


> Robert knemdiche.....Whats up with UGA????? Why are you guys not in his top five???  They say hes possibly the #1 recruit in the nation next year from around the Atlanta area. Defensive Tackle.





gin house said:


> Sounds like hes all Bama anyways.  Has a top five of Bama, LSU, Florida, Oregon and South Carolina.   Heard his mother is in Africa a lot and his father is a surgeon in Atlant, he stays with a guy who was Is a BAMA alumni.  Kid is a freak.



Gin house will be disappointed to learn that SC is not on this kids final cut Top 5 list.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

Nation’s top-ranked recruit announces commitment date, Nkemdiche lists Bulldogs in top five
By JUSTIN JOHNSON on March 22, 2012

Hold your breath Bulldog fans.
Robert Nkemdiche, the nation’s top-rated football recruit according to all major publications, is set to make his public commitment on May 18 following his school’s spring game.

The 6-foot-5, 270-pound defensive end out of Grayson High School has been on Georgia’s radar since he was a dominant freshman, and the Bulldogs are among the final five schools Nkemdiche will choose from.

Georgia has a strong advantage over the other four competitors — Alabama, LSU, Ole Miss and Clemson — in the sense that Athens is roughly an hour drive from Nkemdiche’s hometown in Grayson.

But several other schools have competitive edges as well. Nkemdiche has been on record saying that Alabama was a leader for his services no more than a few months ago, and he admitted favoring the Crimson Tide growing up. Ole Miss is where his older brother, safety Denzel Nkemdiche, now plays.

And LSU has come on strong recently — Nkemdiche told the Atlanta Journal-Constitution that he ranked his recent visit to LSU a “10” out of 10.

Even though Nkemdiche will give his verbal to his school of choice on May 18, his recruitment will likely not be over until at least December, when he could potentially enroll early or go back on his commitment and wind up choosing another school.

http://redandblack.com/2012/03/22/n...nt-date-nkemdiche-lists-bulldogs-in-top-five/


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

Alright football fans, I posted all that to ask this question:

Where do you think this kid will end up playing ball?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Alright football fans, I posted all that to ask this question:
> 
> Where do you think this kid will end of playing ball?



wherever he wants to. I thought he was a solid Bama lock but with that much time till announcing, the pressure from other schools will be intense.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> wherever he wants to. I thought he was a solid Bama lock but with that much time till announcing, the pressure from other schools will be intense.



That's not the kind of answer I was looking for! 

Which school? Georgia, Ole Miss, LSU, Bama, or Clemson?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> That's not the kind of answer I was looking for!
> 
> Which school? Georgia, Ole Miss, LSU, Bama, or Clemson?


Since there is no money or avatar bet on it....

Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Mar 22, 2012)

It all depends on ol coach cahn. I honestly think he will play with his brother in Oxford.


----------



## lbzdually (Mar 22, 2012)

I think Rueben Foster is as good and more important for UGA.  Best form tackler I've ever seen in high school.  He's like Greg Blue and Thomas Davis rolled into one.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 22, 2012)

Les, tough to say. Lsu or bama


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm thinking he ends up playing at Ole Miss


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 22, 2012)

I betcha he'll be getting "HIGHHHHHH" with da Honey Badger !!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I betcha he'll be getting "HIGHHHHHH" with da Honey Badger !!



I guess you GT boys never really have to worry about the really good recruits and where they want to play ball at.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I'm thinking he ends up playing at Ole Miss



What a waste that would be. While he would probably be a standout star, he would have little hope of being part of something great there. Bama or LSU would be his best chance to get a ring and get prepared for the next level.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 23, 2012)

BAMA...kid says he want *discipline* and structure, 'course kids change their minds frequently


----------



## nickel back (Mar 23, 2012)

Bama


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Since there is no money or avatar bet on it....
> 
> Bama.



I'll go along with Robert


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What a waste that would be. While he would probably be a standout star, he would have little hope of being part of something great there. Bama or LSU would be his best chance to get a ring and get prepared for the next level.



Yeah, cause the best LB in the NFL currently, he didn't get very prepared at Ole Miss.......


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Yeah, cause the best LB in the NFL currently, he didn't get very prepared at Ole Miss.......



I see your point, but he would have excelled wherever he went.  I do think that bama or lsu would have the average player better prepared.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I see your point, but he would have excelled wherever he went.  I do think that bama or lsu would have the average player better prepared.



I believe that Bama and LSU have put more players in the NFL recently than anyone else in the conference. So yes, his chances of playing for a national championship and getting drafted high in the NFL are better if he plays at one of those two schools.

But I am wondering just how strong of a pull is his desire to play with his brother at Ole Miss?

This is how I see the influences and factors:

-Georgia - home state advantage, good DC, rising defense, coach has a good winning record

-Ole Miss - brother plays there, new coach, big fish in little pond, chance to play early

-Bama - national champions, great coach, great program, great defense, high NFL draft probability, HS coach is pro Bama   

-LSU - had a great visit, national title contender, players coach, great defense, history of great defensive linemen, high NFL draft probability

-Clemson - I have no idea... someone help me out with a reason


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I believe that Bama and LSU have put more players in the NFL recently than anyone else in the conference. So yes, his chances of playing for a national championship and getting drafted high in the NFL are better if he plays at one of those two schools.



I didn't say anything about how many players who put into the NFL.

Rex nailed my point.  If the kid is good, he'll be good wherever he's at.  I think this is especially true in the SEC.

And actually, if you go by this list, UGA has more players in the NFL currently than Bama.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/college/_/letter/m


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> I didn't say anything about how many players who put into the NFL.
> 
> Rex nailed my point.  If the kid is good, he'll be good wherever he's at.  I think this is especially true in the SEC.



I didn't say that you did. But he will get more exposure at one of the better programs like Bama or LSU.

Now, do you have any actual input as to where the young man will play at???


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2012)

I think he'll play wherever he wants.......

And if he's good, I'll think he'll become a star in the NFL, no matter where he plays.

Also, if he's good, he'll get a lot of exposure...kinda like Willis @ Ole Miss or Johnson @ GT or McFadden/Jones. @ Ark


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> I think he'll play wherever he wants.......
> 
> And if he's good, I'll think he'll become a star in the NFL, no matter where he plays.
> 
> Also, if he's good, he'll get a lot of exposure...kinda like Willis @ Ole Miss or Johnson @ GT or McFadden/Jones. @ Ark



Thanks for the input.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry....

Here's what I meant to say...

I think he'll play @ LSU......or Bama.......

U know cause they are OMGZZZZ the best!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Oh I'm sorry....
> 
> Here's what I meant to say...
> 
> ...



No need to be a smart-alec. It was a serious question about which of the five schools he will choose. 

You can take the chip off your shoulder now - it's unbecoming of you.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2012)

Hahaha...I have no chip.

I just don't think it's realistic in today's world w/ EVERY SINGLE GAME being on TV to say that going to a LSU or Bama gives you more exposure.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Hahaha...I have no chip.
> 
> I just don't think it's realistic in today's world w/ EVERY SINGLE GAME being on TV to say that going to a LSU or Bama gives you more exposure.



Every single game that LSU played this past year was in a prime time slot except one. 14 games in total.

How many games did Ole Miss have televised? I doubt it was anywhere near 14.


----------



## huntindawg (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, those silly NFL scouts, they only watch those prime time games I've heard.

I can't believe Mario Williams, Eli Manning, Alex Smith, I can't believe any of those guys even got drafted, much less number 1 overall.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Alright football fans, I posted all that to ask this question:
> 
> Where do you think this kid will end up playing ball?



Georgia, Ole Miss, LSU, Bama, or Clemson?


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> [SIZE="4
> “He’s a good dude. He really seemed to know what he is doing as a coach. Coach Miles told me that he would take care of me and get me to the next level.”
> 
> 
> ...



 now that right there is funny!!! Let him blow out a knee in spring ball and I bet he has one of those "special  meetings" with Miles.

That quote sounds almost identical to the one that kid from a year or two ago had that went public with how Miles treated him.

As far as who gets him, I have no idea? OSU has all the 5* defensive ends they can handle for now.  Anyway, he looks to be great one and I say he ends up at LSU or Bama by what has been reported.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> Oh I'm sorry....
> 
> Here's what I meant to say...
> 
> ...



My point was Ole Miss is a trainwreck. Practically empty cupboard of talent, new coaching staff, and a brutal schedule awaiting them. Yes, he absolutely could play at Ole Miss and then play at the NFL if he's as talented as predicted. But, there are coaches and staff at other schools that have a proven track record of making really good players even better.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 23, 2012)

huntindawg said:


> I didn't say anything about how many players who put into the NFL.
> 
> Rex nailed my point.  If the kid is good, he'll be good wherever he's at.  I think this is especially true in the SEC.
> 
> ...



That's a cool list...what does that say about the two programs?

...probably not as much as you think,...4 years ago Saban started fielding _his_ players, before that BAMA was on severe scholarship reductions, check back on that list in two more seasons and see how it shapes up.

Great players get noticed just about anywhere,...but to say that a kid playing at OL Miss will get as much quality exposure as a kid at LSU or BAMA is ludicrous.
TV exposure is all well and good,...but tell me how many pro scouts frequent Ol Miss practices vs. LSU or BAMA...doesn't compare .
To say the least of big bowl exposure.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 23, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> That's a cool list...what does that say about the two programs?
> 
> ...probably not as much as you think,...4 years ago Saban started fielding _his_ players, before that BAMA was on severe scholarship reductions, check back on that list in two more seasons and see how it shapes up.
> 
> ...



Not disagreeing totally but if he is nfl talent, it doesn't matter where he is. NFL scouts will find almost anyone with nfl talent no matter where they are. Go back and look at almost any draft and the first and second rounds have kids from schools almost never on tv.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Mar 24, 2012)

There's a lot a reasons a kid chooses a school.  

Location is one, some want to be near home, others want to go anywhere but the instate school.  

Some coaches relate to some kids better than others - this might or might not matter to the player.

Some guys like a rural setting and others want a more urban setting.

How soon will they get playing time at Bama....or Ole Miss or Clemson?

Where does momma feel more comfortable sending her son?

The NFL will find you.


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 24, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Not disagreeing totally but if he is nfl talent, it doesn't matter where he is. NFL scouts will find almost anyone with nfl talent no matter where they are. Go back and look at almost any draft and the first and second rounds have kids from schools almost never on tv.


True, but I guarantee you that his "value" will be higher At BAMA or LSU or OSU than if he's from Ol Miss...meaning $$$


----------



## Beartrkkr (Mar 24, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> True, but I guarantee you that his "value" will be higher At BAMA or LSU or OSU than if he's from Ol Miss...meaning $$$



Maybe, maybe not.  Exposure is not much of an issue anymore for major college teams, there's film on everyone.  Some of those schools have more more and higher picks simply because they have more top flight talent coming to those schools. It might actually benefit an Ole Miss lineman to dominate a Bama player than a Bama player dominating an Ole Miss one since the perceived team talent is less.

Being in lower division schools could hinder some as it may be harder to tell dominance over opposing players as the talent overall is lower.


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Not disagreeing totally but if he is nfl talent, it doesn't matter where he is. NFL scouts will find almost anyone with nfl talent no matter where they are. Go back and look at almost any draft and the first and second rounds have kids from schools almost never on tv.


playing at Bama or LSU will get him a higher draft status and more cash than playing at a terrible place like ole miss. Bama has 5 first rounders in the upcoming draft. Other teams may have that one good player. But getting paid should be his top priority. Go to LSU or Bama.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> playing at Bama or LSU will get him a higher draft status and more cash than playing at a terrible place like ole miss. Bama has 5 first rounders in the upcoming draft. Other teams may have that one good player. But getting paid should be his top priority. Go to LSU



Fixed it for you


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for you



 RTR.


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 25, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> RTR.





Geaux Tigers!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Mar 25, 2012)

Beartrkkr said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Exposure is not much of an issue anymore for major college teams, there's film on everyone.  Some of those schools have more more and higher picks simply because they have more top flight talent coming to those schools. It might actually benefit an Ole Miss lineman to dominate a Bama player than a Bama player dominating an Ole Miss one since the perceived team talent is less.
> 
> Being in lower division schools could hinder some as it may be harder to tell dominance over opposing players as the talent overall is lower.



we'll have to agree to disagree, BAMA has put several players into the pros who would not have made it by virtue of any "lower tier" school.
Greg McElroy being the most recent and obvious choice
Javier Arenas
Rashad Johnson
even Mt. Cody
Saban's "system" develops these guys and gives them more pro exposure/cache than other schools can offer,...they are fundamentally sound, schooled in pro style offense and defense so their learning curve is less than other players (according to pro scouts and coaches, not my own opinion) comfortable in big game situations,...and are used to "winning football", intangibles that raw talent can not make up for.
Pro try outs can determine a guy's physical abilities/potential  regardless of the school of origin...but that translates to less dollars.


----------



## Bruz (Mar 25, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> I guess you GT boys never really have to worry about the really good recruits and where they want to play ball at.



I was one of those GT Boys and even at 42 I'll strap it up and well see if I was any good....You carry the ball....Deal?

As far as this young man......He would serve himself well by going to the Bayou....Their attacking line scheme will benefit his exposure....they ALWAYS put powerful Tackles on the field which leave the DE one on one to shine. 

MS isn't an issue as they simply don't get the exposure of the others. 

Bruz


----------



## ramblinrack (Mar 25, 2012)

bama all the way. he is simply trying to drum up 'ships for his teammates, and is doing quite a good job of it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 28, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> True, but I guarantee you that his "value" will be higher At BAMA or LSU or OSU than if he's from Ol Miss...meaning $$$



That could be true but not always. If he is elite and goes in the first round than it doesn't matter what school he came from. I would agree though, that if he is not elite, but is nfl talent, than I believe teams probably pick him higher if he is from a big time program versus a small time program. That is a valid point.


----------



## Madsnooker (Mar 28, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> playing at Bama or LSU will get him a higher draft status and more cash than playing at a terrible place like ole miss. Bama has 5 first rounders in the upcoming draft. Other teams may have that one good player. But getting paid should be his top priority. Go to LSU or Bama.



I disagree, didn't UGA have a kid drafted real high recently?


----------



## Les Miles (Mar 28, 2012)

Found this blurb today:

Top recruit Nkemdiche has visited several times
	 	Mar. 27, 2012 11:38 p.m. - by Travis Sawchik

The nation's No. 1 recruit in the Class of 2013, DE Robert Nkemdiche, and his best friend DB David Kamara have visited Clemson several times this year. Clemson has offered Kamara a scholarship regardless of what college Nkemdiche chooses May 18. Kamara's high school coach Mick Conn was a teammate and roommate of Dabo Swinney at Alabama. Nkemdiche and Kamara would like to play together in college. http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/rapid-reports/post/18095032


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks like Georgia is out of the running for Nkemdiche.



> The 6'5", 280-pound prospect was expected to make his much-anticipated college decision on May 18, but now he has said that he would like to make a second round of visits to his top four school choices before making a final decision.
> 
> Nkemdiche lists his top four choices as LSU, Clemson, Ole Miss and Alabama.
> 
> ...


----------



## across the river (Apr 13, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> Alright football fans, I posted all that to ask this question:
> 
> Where do you think this kid will end up playing ball?



I watched a couple of his games, and I  don't see the hype.  Yes, he is enormous and has good speed for his size, but he doesn't seem to have that extra gear.   If you watch high school film of the Clowney kid at Carolina or the Foster kid that just left Troup, they both have another gear.  Yes, this kid ran over everybody playing tailback, but that Mobley kid from Colquitt County pretty much shut him down in that game when he was on the defensive side of the ball.  I think he will be a good college player, but I don't think he will be dominant when everyone else is as big as he is.  But back to your original question, I think he goes to LSU.  If not there, Clemson, just because his buddy is going there.


----------



## grunt0331 (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't forget that his brother plays at Ole Miss.  They sure ain't out of the running.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 20, 2012)

Great article about this kid

http://footballrecruiting.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=1357067


Alabama, Clemson, Georgia, LSU and Ole Miss are his Top 5 schools


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 20, 2012)

He is a beast. Can't wait to see him in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 20, 2012)

fairhope said:


> He is a beast. Can't wait to see him in Tuscaloosa.



How early in the season do you guys play ole miss?


----------



## fairhopebama (Apr 20, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> How early in the season do you guys play ole miss?



September 29th. I think it is our 5th game.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 22, 2012)

Robert Nkemdiche, the nation’s No. 1 prospect, is in Oxford, MS for the weekend with a large group of his teammates (who are legit prospects in their own right).

RebelGrove.com’s Neal McCready first reported the news that Nkemdiche was in town at 8:39 last night.

The Ole Miss Spirit’s Ben Garrett caught up with Nkemdiche and published this story.



> He wants to better get to know defensive line coach Chris Kiffin, who would coach Nkemdiche, a five-star prospect, should he choose Ole Miss. And, of course, to again spend time with his brother.
> 
> “I just want to hang out with (Denzel) and talk more to the d-line coach and see what he’s about and just talk football with him,” Nkemdiche said
> 
> “It’s a great campus, man. It’s so big. Great coaches, I feel like. My brother’s here. I love my brother to death, and Chief. Those are my boys. I’m just ready. I like it a lot, man.”



Story: http://blogs.clarionledger.com/um/2...the-no-1-prospect-and-a-possible-qb-transfer/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 22, 2012)

Saban has been spending a lot of time over here in Grayson of recent, and having a Bama coach is certainly going to way heavily on RN's decision I'm sure. But like RHB said, the kid is going to go where he want's to go. I personally think it is a mistake for a talent like that to commit this early.


----------



## gin house (Apr 25, 2012)

I say Ole Miss with his brother and if not bama.      Third pick would be Clemson.   Either way its a long time till signing day, does it really matter where he chooses right now?   UGA isnt out of it until he signs the letter.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 27, 2012)

gin house said:


> I say Ole Miss with his brother and if not bama.      Third pick would be Clemson.   Either way its a long time till signing day, does it really matter where he chooses right now?   UGA isnt out of it until he signs the letter.



All true but he stated that he wanted to go ahead and decide early so that he could get the recruiting process over. I would suspect that this coming season and how each of his top teams finish could have a last minute impact on any early commitment.


----------



## gin house (Apr 27, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> All true but he stated that he wanted to go ahead and decide early so that he could get the recruiting process over. I would suspect that this coming season and how each of his top teams finish could have a last minute impact on any early commitment.



  True.......   I think in the end he goes to Ole Miss knowing they will suck to be with his brother and a sneaky suspision tells me Clemson could also sway him with the teamates offers.....  I know hes not coming here so i dont much think about it


----------



## Les Miles (May 25, 2012)

Robert Nkemdiche speaks about his recruitment...

<script src="http://player.espn.com/player.js?&playerBrandingId=4ef8000cbaf34c1687a7d9a26fe0e89e&pcode=1kNG061cgaoolOncv54OAO1ceO-I&width=576&height=324&externalId=espn:7959846&thruParam_espn-ui[autoPlay]=false&thruParam_espn-ui[playRelatedExternally]=true"></script>


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (May 26, 2012)

Man I hope blood is thicker than anything else in this case, We need him badly


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Thought this one would be a good one to bump....some people (cough, Matthew6, RipperIII, the banded Les Miles) were soooo wrong.

Ole Miss will have the top draft pick (according to most analysts) at three different positions in this year's NFL draft.  According to quite a few on this thread, that never could have happened.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

Falling out of windows drunk and stoned will not help his cause that's for sure. he does seem to be quite problematic with drug and alcohol issues. Someone I know quite well was at a Christmas party for a large medical practice at the same hotel in which this idiot decided to act up. She had a unique insight as some of the docs there did attend to this fool initially. Won't go any further with that info in a open forum.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Falling out of windows drunk and stoned will not help his cause that's for sure. he does seem to be quite problematic with drug and alcohol issues. Someone I know quite well was at a Christmas party for a large medical practice at the same hotel in which this idiot decided to act up. She had a unique insight as some of the docs there did attend to this fool initially. Won't go any further with that info in a open forum.



toss in the latest Johnny Manziel issues and Nkem....Nkem...Nkem...Not gonna be a first rounder anymore is not looking so good after all.

Here's where I embed the Office Space clip from youtube if I wasn't on my work pc that blocked youtube.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Someone I know quite well was at a Christmas party for a large medical practice at the same hotel in which this idiot decided to act up. She had a unique insight as some of the docs there did attend to this fool initially. Won't go any further with that info in a open forum.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Someone I know quite well was at a Christmas party for a large medical practice at the same hotel in which this idiot decided to act up. She had a unique insight as some of the docs there did attend to this fool initially. Won't go any further with that info in a open forum.





SpotandStalk said:


>



I have an Inbox..


----------



## huntindawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> Falling out of windows drunk and stoned will not help his cause that's for sure. he does seem to be quite problematic with drug and alcohol issues. Someone I know quite well was at a Christmas party for a large medical practice at the same hotel in which this idiot decided to act up. She had a unique insight as some of the docs there did attend to this fool initially. Won't go any further with that info in a open forum.



Yeah but aren't you surprised we even heard about the incident given the fact he ended up going to Ole Miss?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

huntindawg said:


> Yeah but aren't you surprised we even heard about the incident given the fact he ended up going to Ole Miss?



falling out of windows at a 5 star grand hotel in buckhead during the holiday season will get a notice. especially when the atl/ga elite are present. I was there as a guest.


----------



## riprap (Jan 6, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> falling out of windows at a 5 star grand hotel in buckhead during the holiday season will get a notice. especially when the atl/ga elite are present. I was there as a guest.



Oooooo the elite...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 6, 2016)

riprap said:


> Oooooo the elite...



great people. great organization which provides millions in free care anually to the people of atlanta.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

riprap said:


> Oooooo the elite...



I could see 6 now.


Drinking straight from the bottle.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Early morning Bamasux.


----------



## Scott G (Jan 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I could see 6 now.
> 
> 
> Drinking straight from the bottle.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> I could see 6 now.
> 
> 
> Drinking straight from the bottle.





Scott G said:


>



I would assume the liquor bottle!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would assume the liquor bottle!



i drank alot that night and had a great time as a guest at this party. Did not even know their was mischief with that player until much later.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> i drank alot that night and had a great time as a guest at this party. Did not even know their was mischief with that player until much later.



After you woke up?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 7, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> After you woke up?



yep


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> falling out of windows at a 5 star grand hotel in buckhead during the holiday season will get a notice. especially when the atl/ga elite are present. I was there as a guest.



I don't think they consider the bartender a guest.


----------



## riprap (Jan 7, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> great people. great organization which provides millions in free care anually to the people of atlanta.



And booze


----------

